# Οι Ηρώδες: Ξέρατε ότι…



## nickel (Dec 24, 2012)

Κάθε χρονιά φτιάχνω μια δική μου ηλεκάρτα για τις γιορτές και τη στέλνω πάντα καθυστερημένη. Έτσι και φέτος. Φέτος λέω, μαζί με τις ευχές, να βάλω και λίγες άχρηστες πληροφορίες. Σαν θέμα διάλεξα τους Ηρώδες και μπορείτε αν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε κι εσείς, προσθέτοντας ή διορθώνοντας — μόνο γρήγορα, μη στείλω τις κάρτες για Πάσχα. Αρχίζω:

Ξέρατε ότι…

Το όνομα *Ηρώδης* είναι ελληνικό με πιθανή ελληνική προέλευση (ίσως από το _Ηρωίδης < ήρως_).
Ο *Ηρώδης ο Μέγας* (73 π.Χ.–4 π.Χ.), ο πρώτος βασιλιάς (37–4 π.Χ.) της αποκαλούμενης ηρωδιανής δυναστείας, είχε περίπου 10 συζύγους από τις οποίες απέκτησε κάπου 14 παιδιά. (Για την αοριστία φταίει που οι ιστορικοί δεν ενδιαφέρονταν να καταγράφουν τα θηλυκά.)
Ο βασιλιάς Ηρώδης μπορεί να ήταν σκληρός βασιλιάς, αλλά η *σφαγή των νηπίων* (στις 29 Δεκεμβρίου η εκκλησία τιμά τη μνήμη των «υπό τού Ηρώδου αναιρεθέντων δεκατεσσάρων χιλιάδων νηπίων εν Βηθλεέμ») αναφέρεται μόνο στο ευαγγέλιο του Ματθαίου και σε κανένα άλλο ευαγγέλιο και από κανέναν άλλο ιστορικό. (Έχει υπολογιστεί ότι στη Βηθλεέμ των 1.000 κατοίκων τότε είναι ζήτημα αν υπήρχαν 20 νήπια.)
Υπάρχει, κυρίως λόγω Ηρώδη και απογραφής, και ένα ζήτημα με το έτος γέννησης του Ιησού: υπολογίζεται να έπεσε μεταξύ 4 και 6 π.Χ.
Το όνομα της μητέρας του βασιλιά Ηρώδη ήταν *Κύπρος*.
Το μεγαλοπρεπέστερο δημιούργημα του Ηρώδη θεωρείται ότι ήταν η ανοικοδόμηση και επέκταση του (Δεύτερου) Ναού της Ιερουσαλήμ (που πρώτα ήταν ο Ναός του Σολομώντα). Πυρπολήθηκε από Ρωμαίους στρατιώτες στην καταστροφή της Ιερουσαλήμ το 70 μ.Χ. και έμειναν τέσσερα τείχη: ένα απ’ αυτά είναι το ιερό *Τείχος των Δακρύων*.
Είχε κι ο βασιλιάς Ηρώδης το δικό του *Ηρώδειο*: ένα λόφο νοτίως της Ιερουσαλήμ με οχυρό και ανάκτορο, όπου πιστεύεται ότι βρίσκεται ο τάφος του.
Ο Ηρώδης ο Μέγας είχε (τουλάχιστον) τέσσερις γιους με το όνομα Ηρώδης. Αυτοί ήταν: ο Ηρώδης Φίλιππος Α΄ (Ηρώδης Β΄), ο Ηρώδης Αντίπας, ο Ηρώδης Αρχέλαος και ο Ηρώδης Φίλιππος Β΄.
Ο *Ηρώδης Αρχέλαος* πήρε από τους Ρωμαίους τον τίτλο του εθνάρχη της Ιουδαίας. Στην κακή φήμη του Αρχέλαου οφείλουμε την εγκατάσταση της οικογένειας του Ιησού στη Ναζαρέτ. Από το ευαγγέλιο του Ματθαίου (2:19-23) μαθαίνουμε ότι ο άγγελος ανακοίνωσε το θάνατο του Ηρώδη στον Ιωσήφ και του είπε να πάρει την οικογένειά του από την Αίγυπτο και να γυρίσει στο Ισραήλ, αλλά, όταν έφτασε εκεί ο Ιωσήφ, «ἀκούσας ὅτι Ἀρχέλαος βασιλεύει τῆς Ἰουδαίας ἀντὶ τοῦ πατρὸς αὐτοῦ Ἡρῴδου ἐφοβήθη ἐκεῖ ἀπελθεῖν· […] ἀνεχώρησεν εἰς τὰ μέρη τῆς Γαλιλαίας, καὶ ἐλθὼν κατῴκησεν εἰς πόλιν λεγομένην Ναζαρέτ· ὅπως πληρωθῇ τὸ ῥηθὲν διὰ τῶν προφητῶν ὅτι Ναζωραῖος κληθήσεται».
Ο *Ηρώδης Β΄* ή *Ηρώδης Φίλιππος Α΄* (μπερδεμένες καταστάσεις), αν είναι γνωστός για κάτι, είναι το ότι ήταν ο πρώτος σύζυγος της Ηρωδιάδας και πατέρας της Σαλώμης. Η Ηρωδιάδα τον χώρισε για να γίνει γυναίκα του αδελφού του, του Ηρώδη Αντίπα. Αυτές τις μπερδεψοδουλειές καυτηρίαζε ο *Ιωάννης ο Πρόδρομος* και έχασε το κεφάλι του.
Ο *Ηρώδης Αντίπας* έγινε τετράρχης της Γαλιλαίας. Αναγκάστηκε να αποκεφαλίσει τον Ιωάννη τον Πρόδρομο για να κάνει το χατίρι της Ηρωδιάδας, η οποία είχε ξεκαθαρισμένες απόψεις για την αντιμετώπιση της κοινωνικής κριτικής.
Ο Πιλάτος έστειλε τον Ιησού στον Ηρώδη Αντίπα επειδή η καταγωγή του Ιησού ήταν από τη Γαλιλαία. Ο Ηρώδης έκανε χαρά επειδή περίμενε να του κάνει θαύματα ο Ιησούς, αλλά ο Ιησούς τον σνόμπαρε κανονικά, οπότε ο Ηρώδης τον έστειλε πεσκέσι πίσω στον Πιλάτο. Αυτά τα μαθαίνουμε από τον Λουκά (κεφ. 23) και από το μιούζικαλ Jesus Christ Superstar.
Ο *Ηρώδης Φίλιππος Β΄*, που δεν εμφανίζεται στα ευαγγέλια, ήταν τετράρχης στις χώρες ανατολικά του ποταμού Ιορδάνη. Μαθαίνουμε από τον Ιώσηπο (την κύρια ιστορική πηγή για την εβραϊκή ιστορία της περιόδου) ότι παντρεύτηκε τη Σαλώμη της Ηρωδιάδας (αν θυμάμαι καλά η Σαλώμη ήταν η κόρη του μεγάλου του αδελφού, πριν τρεις παραγράφους).
Ο βασιλιάς της Ιουδαίας *Ηρώδης Αγρίππας Α΄* ήταν εγγονός του Ηρώδη του Μεγάλου (από τον γιο του Αριστόβουλο). Οι ιστορικοί λένε ότι αυτός είναι ο βασιλιάς Ηρώδης στις Πράξεις (κεφ. 12) που έδωσε εντολή για να θανατώσουν τον απόστολο Ιάκωβο (γιο του Ζεβεδαίου και της Σαλώμης — άλλης Σαλώμης αυτής, της Μυροφόρου) και να φυλακίσουν τον Πέτρο (ο οποίος δραπέτευσε με τη βοήθεια αγγέλου).
Ο *Ηρώδης Αγρίππας Β΄*, γιος του Α΄ και βασιλιάς της Χαλκίδας του νότιου Λιβάνου, είναι ο Ηρώδης Αγρίππας που δίκασε τον Παύλο (Πράξεις, κεφ. 25-26) και του είπε: «Ακόμη λίγο και θα με πείσεις να γίνω Χριστιανός». Δεν έγινε, μόνο συνέχισε την αιμομικτική του σχέση με την αδελφή του *Βερενίκη* (που, φυσικά, δεν είχε καμιά σχέση με τη Βερενίκη της Αιγύπτου και του 3ου π.Χ. αιώνα, της οποίας η κόμη έδωσε το όνομά της σε αστερισμό — άλλωστε, οι Βερενίκες ήταν ίσως πιο πολλές και από τους Ηρώδες).
Ο δικός μας ο *Ηρώδης ο Αττικός* ήταν αριστοκράτης που γεννήθηκε στον Μαραθώνα γύρω στο 102 μ.Χ. Κληρονόμησε τεράστια περιουσία από τον πατέρα του, την οποία διέθεσε σε κοινωφελή έργα. Έχτισε μεταξύ άλλων το θέατρο (ωδείο) που λέμε Ηρώδειο και ανακαίνισε το Παναθηναϊκό Στάδιο. Ως γνωστόν, εκτός από την οδό Ηρώδου Αττικού έχουμε και την οδό Ρηγίλλης, από τη σύζυγό του Ρήγιλλα. Η ιστορία και η καθαρεύουσα διασώζονται στις ονομασίες των δρόμων.
Καθώς έγραφα αυτές τις σημειώσεις, θυμήθηκα γιατί μου άρεσε να διαβάζω ιστορία αλλά όχι να τη μαθαίνω. Πολλά ονόματα, βρε παιδί μου! Άσε πια τις χρονολογίες.

Αυτό το προανήγγειλα, οπότε:

*King Herod in Jesus Christ Superstar*






*Καλά Χριστούγεννα!​*

.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 24, 2012)

- Ένας μεγάλος αδικημένος της Ιστορίας όσον αφορά την υστεροφημία του. Σκληρός, βεβαίως, ειδικά σε θέματα εξουσίας, ενίοτε βίαιος (αν και πολλές από τις πράξεις των τελευταίων χρόνων του εξηγούνται από τις ψυχικές διαταραχές του), αλλά πρωτίστως εξαιρετικός πολιτικός και διπλωμάτης, πολύ καλός ρήτορας, μορφωμένος και δίχως αμφιβολία ο σπουδαιότερος ηγέτης που γνώρισε η Ιουδαία. Δεν αγαπήθηκε ιδιαίτερα ούτε από τους δικούς του ανθρώπους ούτε από τους υπηκόους του. Για το ιερατείο ήταν ένας παρείσακτος: ως Ιδουμαίος, ο Ηρώδης ο Μέγας δεν μπορούσε να αποδείξει ιουδαϊκότητα σε βάθος χρόνου, οπότε αντιμετωπιζόταν σχεδόν σαν προσήλυτος, γιος ενός περίπου Ιουδαίου και μιας Ναβαταίας. Κι, όμως, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδειξη της αξίας και της μοναδικότητάς του από τις περιπέτειες στις οποίες μπήκε η Ιουδαία μετά τον θάνατό του.

Από τις ωραιότερες στιγμές της ρομαντικής περίπου Ιστορίας πρέπει να είναι και η συνάντηση του Ηρώδη με τον Οκταβιανό Αύγουστο στη Ρόδο, μετά τον θρίαμβο του δεύτερου στο Άκτιο. Ο Ηρώδης ήταν ο πιστότερος φίλος και σύμμαχος του Μάρκου Αντώνιου. Βρήκε τον τρόπο όμως να υπερασπιστεί τον εαυτό του με θάρρος, ειλικρίνεια κι επιδεξιότητα και να πείσει τον νικητή να τον επιβεβαιώσει εκ νέου ως ηγεμόνα της Ιουδαίας. "Μη ρωτήσεις ποιου ήμουν φίλος. Ρώτα τι είδους φίλος του υπήρξα".

- Οικονομικότερη λύση είναι να θεωρήσουμε ότι δεν υπήρξε σφαγή των νηπίων, παρά να συζητάμε για το πότε θα τοποθετήσουμε χρονικά τη γέννηση του Ιησού. Κι όσο για την απογραφή, οι ιστορικοί τείνουν να καταλήξουν στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν υπήρξε καμία ρωμαϊκή απογραφή στην κρίσιμη χρονική περίοδο.

- Το ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, η Κύπρος ήταν Ναβαταία (μη μας ανοίγει η όρεξη για ελληνοποιήσεις δηλαδή ;) ).

Ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα σε όλες κι όλους! :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Πολύ όμορφη η συνεισφορά σου, Ρογήρε. Συμφωνώ και με κάθε οικονομική λύση!

Στα δικά μου:

Στο έργο του Σέξπιρ έχουμε 8 αναφορές στον Ηρώδη: 5 στον _Αντώνιο και Κλεοπάτρα_ και από μία στον _Ερρίκο τον Πέμπτο_, τις _Εύθυμες κυράδες του Γουίντζορ_ και τον _Άμλετ_. Δύο απ’ αυτές (στον _Α & Κ_) αφορούν αποκεφαλισμό και άρα τον Ηρώδη Αντίπα. Οι υπόλοιπες είναι αναφορές στο βασιλιά Ηρώδη, έναν από τους γνωστούς κακούς των μεσαιωνικών λειτουργικών δραμάτων (mystery plays). Η πιο γνωστή είναι η αναφορά στον _Άμλετ_ (στην αρχή του 3:2), όπου ο πρίγκιπας δίνει οδηγίες στους θεατρίνους και τους ζητά να αποφύγουν τις υπερβολές. Εκεί, στην ίδια πρόταση, αναφέρει τον Termagant, φανταστικό θεό των Μουσουλμάνων από το _Τραγούδι του Ρολάνδου_. Στον Σέξπιρ η λέξη σημαίνει πια τον νταή, τον ψευτοπαλικαρά, περίπου σαν τον κακό φανφαρόνο που αντιπροσωπεύει και ο Ηρώδης.

I would have such a fellow whipped for o’erdoing Termagant. It *out-Herods Herod*. Pray you, avoid it. 

Ο Πολυλάς (1889) το κάνει:
Στρώσε μου εις το ξύλο τον άνθρωπον, οπού και τον Τερμαγάντην παρακάμνει και τον Ηρώδην υπερηρωδιάζει.

Ο Ρώτας πλάθει κι αυτός λέξη:
Θα ’πρεπε έναν τέτοιον μάγκα να τον μαστιγώνουν που παρακάνει την Τερμαγάντη και υπερηρωδίζει τον Ηρώδη.

Κάπως πιο εύστοχος είναι ο Άγγελος Βλάχος (1905) (ας θυμηθούμε και το ελληνικό «βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως»):
Πόσον ευχαρίστως θα εξύλιζα το θηρίον αυτό, το οποίον υπερακοντίζει τον Τερμαγάντην, και γίνεται ηρωδιακώτερος του Ηρώδου.

Ο Γιώργος Χειμωνάς διασκευάζει:
Μου έρχεται να μαστιγώσω όλους αυτούς που μ’ έναν γελοίο οίστρο υπερπαίζουν και κάνουν τον Ηρώδη πιο Ηρώδη.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τη μετάφραση του Μπελιέ ή του Μάτεσι. Πρέπει να υπάρχει και μια του Κακογιάννη, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Πάντως θεωρώ ότι η ελληνική λεξιπλασία δεν έχει εξίσου καλό αποτέλεσμα. Θα έλεγα (περίπου):

Ευχαρίστως θα ξύλιζα όποιον το παρακάνει στο ρόλο του νταή. Είναι σαν να γίνεσαι πιο Ηρώδης απ’ τον Ηρώδη. 

Περιμένω βελτιώσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2012)

*Καλά Χριστούγεννα* σε όλες και σε όλους (κι ευχαριστούμε για την καρτούλα)

Η ταινία _Erode il Grande_ ήταν μια ιταλογαλλική παραγωγή του 1959, που αν κρίνω από τα σχόλια στην imdb αξίζει μόνο για τους δύο πρωταγωνιστές της και, κυρίως, επειδή είναι μία από τις λίγες ταινίες της σέξι Γαλλίδας ηθοποιού Σίλβιας Λόπεζ, που πέθανε πολύ νέα και στην Ελλάδα έγινε γνωστή μάλλον μόνο από την ταινία _Ο Ηρακλής και η βασίλισσα της Λυδίας_ της ίδιας χρονιάς, με πρωταγωνιστή τον Στιβ Ριβς.

Ακολουθεί το τρέιλερ της ταινίας (ολόκληρη μπορείτε να την δείτε εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2012)

;)



nickel said:


> Περιμένω βελτιώσεις.



Ας αρχίσουμε από το γνωστό φόρουμ Λεξιλογία: it out-Herods Herod


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 25, 2012)

Ωραία συνεισφορά! 

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ εδώ έναν προβληματισμό που είχα πρόσφατα, όταν συνάντησα σε υπότιτλους που επιμελήθηκα το "the Herods" (αναφερόμενο όχι στους διαφόρους που έφεραν το όνομα αυτό, αλλά στα μέλη της δυναστείας του Ηρώδη) να έχει αποδοθεί ως "οι Ηρώδες". Δεν γνώριζα αν ήταν δόκιμη αυτή η απόδοση, έψαξα εγκυκλοπαίδειες και βρήκα ότι όντως χρησιμοποιείται με αυτήν την έννοια, όπως επίσης και το "Ηρωδίδες". Αν και το πρώτο δεν ήταν λάθος, προτίμησα να βάλω το δεύτερο, επειδή μου φάνηκε ότι το πρώτο μπορεί να προκαλούσε κάποια σύγχυση, και σε κάποια σημεία έβαλα "ο οίκος του Ηρώδη". 

Μια που αναφέρθηκε ο περι ου ο λόγος, που λένε, θα μου άρεσε να ακούσω τις απόψεις σας πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2012)

Οι *Ηρώδηδες*: Ξέρατε ότι έχουν διπλάσια ευρήματα από τους _Ηρώδες_ (κι ακόμη περισσότερα στον προφορικό λόγο);


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2012)

Μου λέει προχτές ο Earion: «Μπλα, μπλα, αφιέρωμα για τον τάδε». «ΟΚ», του λέω, «θα κάνω εγώ ένα για τους Ηρώδηδες».

Αφού μιλάμε και για _νταήδες_, χωράνε και οι ανισοσύλλαβοι _Ηρώδηδες_. Στον Δρανδάκη έγραφε για τη δυναστεία των *Ηρωδών* ή *Ηρωδιδών*. Κοίταξα λίγο και το διαδίκτυο (τα πραγματικά ευρήματα είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, Ηρώδες:Ηρώδηδες = 400:460) και προτίμησα τον ισοσύλλαβο πληθυντικό για το όνομα και να μην του βάλω κατάληξη -_ίδης_ για δυναστεία (_Αντιγονίδες, Αχαιμενίδες, Σελευκίδες_). 

(Το ότι ο Δ. Στρατούλης μίλησε πριν από ένα μήνα για «σύγχρονους Ηρώδηδες», δεν με επηρέασε, λόγο τιμής.)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 25, 2012)

Για το ερώτημα που έθεσε η Αόρατη Μελάνη: οι δικές μου προτιμήσεις είναι οι Ηρωδίδες και η Ηρώδεια Δυναστεία. Ο Οίκος του Ηρώδη μου φαίνεται επίσης εξαιρετική λύση. Αλλά, γούστα είναι αυτά...


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Για το ερώτημα που έθεσε η Αόρατη Μελάνη: οι δικές μου προτιμήσεις είναι οι Ηρωδίδες και η Ηρώδεια Δυναστεία. Ο Οίκος του Ηρώδη μου φαίνεται επίσης εξαιρετική λύση. Αλλά, γούστα είναι αυτά...



Και τα τρία καλά, οίκος του Ηρώδη θα ψήφιζα εγώ, με το σκεπτικό ότι στα αγγλικά ο πληθυντικός που δηλώνει τη δυναστεία, τον οίκο, είναι πιο εύκολος και πιο φυσιολογικός μορφολογικά από τους τζαναμπέτικους ελληνικούς πληθυντικούς, οπότε δεν πρέπει να φοβόμαστε την (ακριβέστατη εξάλλου) περίφραση με τον οίκο.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 25, 2012)

Και κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με τον Ηρώδη.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 25, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> Και κάτι ακόμα σχετικά με τον Ηρώδη.


Διανηματική αναφορά.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 25, 2012)

Πιδύε, το'χα ξεχάσει τελείως, δεν το έκανα επίτηδες


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στον Δρανδάκη έγραφε για τη δυναστεία των *Ηρωδών* ή *Ηρωδιδών*.


Κι εγώ Δρανδάκη κοίταξα...


----------



## Earion (Dec 26, 2012)

Συμπληρωματικά από τη λογοτεχνία, που μερικές φορές τα καταφέρνει καλύτερα από την αυστηρή ιστορία να αναπαριστά το πνεύμα μιας εποχής, αφού ως γνωστόν η ιστορία είναι γεμάτη κενά, τα οποία η λογοτεχνία σπεύδει να γεμίσει --με εικασίες: στον _Κλαύδιο _του Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς, στο δεύτερο βιβλίο, το _Κλαύδιος ο θεός_, ο Ηρώδης Αγρίππας ο Α΄ κρατά ρόλο σημαντικό ως παιδικός φίλος των νεαρών βλαστών της αυτοκρατορικής οικογένειας, γεγονός που δίνει στον συγγραφέα την αφορμή να ψαρέψει ουκ ολίγα εντυπωσιακά περιστατικά ή ρήσεις από τους αρχαίους συγγραφείς (Ιώσηπο, αλλά και Σουητώνιο μεταξύ άλλων). Εξίσου βεβαίως χρήση των αρχαίων κάνει ο Γκρέιβς και στον _Βασιλέα Ιησού_, όπου καίριο ρόλο στην πλοκή παίζει ο επί αρκετό καιρό αγαπημένος διάδοχος του Ηρώδη πρίγκιπας Αντίπατρος, τον οποίο ο πατέρας του φέρεται να σκότωσε έπειτα από διαβολές. Δεν θα ξεχάσω το δηλητηριώδες σχόλιο για τον Ηρώδη που ο Γκρέιβς βάζει στο στόμα του αυτοκράτορα Αύγουστου (το σχόλιο είναι μάλλον απόκρυφο αλλά υπέροχα ταιριαστό: ο Γκρέιβς βάζει τον αυτοκράτορα να σχολιάζει ακριβώς το φόνο του Αντίπατρου): Θα προτιμούσα να ήμουν ο χοίρος του Ηρώδη παρά ο γιος του (I'd rather be Herod's pig than Herod's son), γιατί ως Εβραίος ο Ηρώδης απεχθανόταν το γουρούνια, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν τα έσφαζε, ενώ τους γιους του...

Να θυμηθούμε επίσης ότι ο Ηρώδης, εκτός από το Ηρώδειον, οχυρό και παλάτι στην Ιερουσαλήμ, όπου βρίσκεται και ο τάφος του, έχτισε κι άλλο παλάτι μες στη μέση της ερήμου, στη Μασάντα, για την οποία είχαμε σημειώσει κάτι λίγα λεξιλογικά 



Earion said:


> Θέλετε και μια ανακολουθία; Η _Θρησκευτική και Ηθική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_, που μνημόνευσα παραπάνω, βεβαιώνει με όλο το κύρος της: «Μασαδά, η, φρούριον επί βραχώδους λόφου της ερήμου του Ιούδα», και παραπέμπει στον Ιώσηπο, μολονότι ο Ιώσηπος λέει σαφώς (_Ιουδαϊκοί Πόλεμοι_): το φρούριον Μασάδα (8.252), την Μασάδαν (8.275), Μασάδαν (8.285, 8.303), της Μασάδας (8.305)!



Ονοματολογικά, τέλος, ναι, ισχύει η ετυμολόγηση που αναφέρει ο Νίκελ (από το Ηρωίδης), γι' αυτό μάλιστα κατ' αυστηρότερη ορθογράφηση το ωμέγα θέλει υπογεγραμμένη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> - Ένας μεγάλος αδικημένος της Ιστορίας όσον αφορά την υστεροφημία του. Σκληρός, βεβαίως, ειδικά σε θέματα εξουσίας, ενίοτε βίαιος (αν και πολλές από τις πράξεις των τελευταίων χρόνων του εξηγούνται από τις ψυχικές διαταραχές του), αλλά πρωτίστως εξαιρετικός πολιτικός και διπλωμάτης, πολύ καλός ρήτορας, μορφωμένος και δίχως αμφιβολία ο σπουδαιότερος ηγέτης που γνώρισε η Ιουδαία. Δεν αγαπήθηκε ιδιαίτερα ούτε από τους δικούς του ανθρώπους ούτε από τους υπηκόους του. Για το ιερατείο ήταν ένας παρείσακτος: ως Ιδουμαίος, ο Ηρώδης ο Μέγας δεν μπορούσε να αποδείξει ιουδαϊκότητα σε βάθος χρόνου, οπότε αντιμετωπιζόταν σχεδόν σαν προσήλυτος, γιος ενός περίπου Ιουδαίου και μιας Ναβαταίας. Κι, όμως, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει καλύτερη απόδειξη της αξίας και της μοναδικότητάς του από τις περιπέτειες στις οποίες μπήκε η Ιουδαία μετά τον θάνατό του.
> [...]



The King Herod Appreciation Society
is a blog for mildly subversive Jewish thought from the only religiously inclined organization that views Monty Python's _'Life of Brian'_ as a documentary. At least one of the authors teaches Cheder and instructs aspirants for their B'nei Mitzvot - much of what you see comprises his teaching notes, slightly cleaned up and with useful links.
...
The Return of the King Herod Appreciation Society
Welcome to the King Herod Appreciation Society, a mildly subversive blog about progressive Jewish thought. And beer. The stance of the KHAS is simple. Even though we're Jewish, we're also sceptics, dedicated to questioning received wisdom. As such we're probably the only vaguely religiously affiliated body that views _Monty Python's Life of Brian_ as a documentary.

You might have heard of us before. Many years ago when the world was young, the KHAS formed as a drinking club and bull session semidetached from a progressive synagogue in Ilford, Essex. The apotheosis of our zenith was - much to our enduring delight - an appearance with Terry Jones on BBC Radio 4 at Christmas, 2004. Here's an extract from the BBC's press release.

*Let’s Hear It For The King Of Judea* 
Terry Jones asks: "What has the King of Judea ever done for us?" [_στδ._ βλ. εκεί] _Let’s face it, King Herod has had a bad press. Ask most people today what he is known for and they will only mention the Massacre of the Innocents referred to in the Gospel of St Matthew. But this is the only reference to the event. Terry thinks there’s more to be said about a ruler who was known as ‘Herod the Great’._ Terry, having on one occasion appeared in a stable in Bethlehem cunningly disguised as the mother of Brian, wants to know more. He talks to historians such as Peter Richardson, who says he finds much to admire in Herod’s grand architectural projects; to a group who are excavating Herod’s great temple site in Caesarea, Israel; and to the Herod Appreciation Society who are based in Ilford, Essex.

​τα πλάγια δικά μου

Για τη Σαλώμη και τον χορό των εφτά πέπλων, στο νήμα του εφτά, στην κινηματογραφική εκδοχή του 1953 με τη Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ Σαλώμη, τον Τσαρλς Λότον Ηρώδη και την Τζούντιθ Άντερσον Ηρωδιάδα.


Επειδή στον Νίκελ αρέσουν τα μιούζικαλ, για την Arena Tour 2012 του JCS ο Άντριου Λόιντ Γουέμπερ επέλεξε για τον ρόλο του Ηρώδη τον αμφιλεγόμενο Κρις Μόιλς, Βρετανό ραδιοφωνικό παραγωγό και τηλεπαρουσιαστή, που παρότι τα κατάφερε αρκετά καλά στο 'Τραγούδι του Βασιλιά Ηρώδη', κττμγ δεν συγκρίνεται με την ερμηνεία του μετέπειτα μπελουσικού Τζος Μόστελ (τριβίδι: γιος του πληθωρικού Ζίρο Μόστελ, παρών κι αγνώριστος σε μικρούς ρόλους σε πολλές γνωστές ταινίες από τότε) στην ταινία:


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

daeman said:


> (τριβίδι:γιος του πληθωρικού Ζίρο Μόστελ)


Άσε, ο Τζος ξεπέρασε τον μπαμπά του στα πάχητα στην πληθωρικότητα. Σαν τον Humpty Dumpty who sat on a wall έχει γίνει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2013)

Σχετικά με τον Ηρώδη τον Αττικό και το ότι συχνά τον βλέπουμε γραμμένο «Ηρώδη Αττικό» (π.χ. οδός Ηρώδου Αττικού, Ωδείο Ηρώδου Αττικού), πράγμα που κάνει πολλούς να πιστεύουν ότι έχουμε λάθος και ότι οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να υπάρχει το «του», αντιγράφω το παρακάτω που είδα στις σελίδες του Θ. Βαμβάκου στο Facebook («Γλωσσικό Παρατηρητήριο») με υπογραφή Κώστας Πασχαλίδης.

Ο πατέρας του εν λόγω προσώπου ήταν ο Τιβέριος Κλαύδιος Αττικός Ηρώδης, που έμεινε στην Ιστορία ως Αττικός.

Και ο γιος, δηλαδή ο θεμελιωτής εκτός των άλλων του περίφημου Ωδείου στη νότια κλιτύ της Ακρόπολης ήταν ο Λούκιος Βιμπούλλιος Ίππαρχος Τιβέριος Κλαύδιος Αττικός Ηρώδης, που έμεινε στην Ιστορία ως Ηρώδης.

Κρατώντας ένα από τα λοιπά του ονόματα αποκαλούνταν από τους σύγχρονούς του, Ηρώδης Αττικός. Και όχι "ο" Αττικός, σαν να επρόκειτο για τίτλο ή εθνική ιδιότητα. Ηρώδης Αττικός, δηλαδή όπως θα λέγαμε σήμερα Πάρις - Αλέξανδρος, για κάποιον με δύο ονόματα. Ή Jean Claude. Με ή χωρίς παύλα ανάμεσα. Η αναφορά του στην ονομαστική ως "Ηρώδης Αττικού", δηλαδή γιος του Αττικού είναι δόκιμη σε ορισμένους συγγραφείς, ωστόσο τον προσδιορίζει από το πατρώνυμο και όχι από το έτερο όνομά του, που ήταν Αττικός. Ηρώδης Αττικός λοιπόν ήταν ο τρόπος που εξέφερε ο ίδιος τον εαυτό του. [Πηγή: Jennifer Tobin, "Herodes Attikos and the City of Athens. Patronage and Conflict under the Antonines", (J.C.Gieben, Publisher), Amsterdam 1997, 17, 22.]


Πιστεύω ότι η χρήση έχει κάνει και τους δύο τύπους αποδεκτούς αφού ο κάθε χρήστης δίνει τη δική του σημασία.

Ο Ηρώδης ο Αττικός είναι ο Ηρώδης από την Αττική ή ο Ηρώδης με το προσωνύμιο Αττικός.
Ο Ηρώδης Αττικού είναι ο Ηρώδης που τον πατέρα του τον λέγανε Αττικό.
Ο Ηρώδης Αττικός είναι ο Ηρώδης που έχει επίσης το όνομα Αττικός, όπως ο Γεώργιος Αλέξανδρος Λουδοβίκος. 

Γκουγκλίστε σε βιβλία και θα βρείτε πολλά «Ηρώδης ο Αττικός» και περισσότερα «Ηρώδης Αττικός» — συχνά μαζί, όπως στο ποίημα του Καβάφη:

*Ηρώδης Αττικός*
A του Ηρώδη του Aττικού τι δόξα είν’ αυτή.
http://www.kavafis.gr/poems/content.asp?id=13&cat=1


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 27, 2014)

Ας αναφερθεί (ξεθάβοντας το νήμα) μιας και πιάσαμε τα τριβίδια πως στην γνωστή σειρά του Τζεφιρέλι "ο Ιησούς από τη Ναζαρέτ", δύο πολύ σπουδαίοι ηθοποιοί ενσαρκώνουν τον Ηρώδη τον Μέγα και τον Ηρώδη Αντίπα: Πίτερ Ουστίνοφ και Κρίστοφερ Πλάμερ, αντίστοιχα. Δεν χρειάζονται ,νομίζω, συστάσεις για κανέναν απ΄τους δύο... :)


----------

